# Welche Javaversion ist in meinem Linux?



## Schreiberling (13. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit über die Kommandozeile (bzw. Shell) zu überprüfen welche Version von Java installiert ist (die Aufrufe von java und javac funktionieren tadellos, nur bei manchen Programmen kennt es einzelne Komponenten nicht (z.B. JRadiobutton))?


----------



## Chris_1980 (13. Apr 2007)

Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
java -version
```
 kannst du herausfinden welche Version installiert ist.


----------



## AlArenal (13. Apr 2007)

Ist auch nicht übel sich mal mit dem Paketmanagementsystem der benutzten Distribution auseinanderzusetzen


----------

